# NZ & AUSSY (Southern Hemisphere)thread



## troyrae360 (Apr 18, 2009)

Just though id start this thread for all us people that have the privalige of seeing the sun first every day 

just say what you want in here, it would be good to know whos from down under for trading or what ever.


----------



## troyrae360 (Apr 18, 2009)

go on don't be shy


----------

